# Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer [Solved]



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

As always I have issues installing HP Linux Drivers. I attempted "automatic install" but it didn't work. When I attempted to use "automatic installer"... I see HPLIP folder in downloads, but when I attempt to add HP Office-jet 5740, I'm told drivers aren't present. HP computer has Linux Mint 17.3 xfce. Thank for your assistance.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer*

Try this link:

HP Linux Imaging and Printing

The download is on left hand side, this is for HPLP 3.16.5, note also that some features
(e.g. print to photo card do not work).

Not sure the version of PLIP that is supplied with Mint 17.3 so let me know how you get on.


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer*

This is what I see after attempting to use automatic feature...

HPLIP UPDATE NOTIFICATION
-------------------------
Do you want to check for HPLIP updates?. (y=yes*, n=no) : n


RESTART OR RE-PLUG IS REQUIRED
------------------------------
If you are installing a USB connected printer, and the printer was plugged in when you started this installer, you will need to either restart your PC or unplug and 
re-plug in your printer (USB cable only). If you choose to restart, run this command after restarting: hp-setup (Note: If you are using a parallel connection, you will 
have to restart your PC. If you are using network/wireless, you can ignore and continue). 

Restart or re-plug in your printer (r=restart, p=re-plug in*, i=ignore/continue, q=quit) : i


PRINTER SETUP
-------------
Please make sure your printer is connected and powered on at this time.
Do you want to setup printer in GUI mode? (u=GUI mode*, i=Interactive mode) : u

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.5)
Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.


(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 

Done.


RE-STARTING HP_SYSTRAY
----------------------

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.5)
System Tray Status Service ver. 2.0

Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK
set_interactive(1)


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer*

This is what I see after attempting to use automatic feature...

HPLIP UPDATE NOTIFICATION
-------------------------
Do you want to check for HPLIP updates?. (y=yes*, n=no) : n


RESTART OR RE-PLUG IS REQUIRED
------------------------------
If you are installing a USB connected printer, and the printer was plugged in when you started this installer, you will need to either restart your PC or unplug and 
re-plug in your printer (USB cable only). If you choose to restart, run this command after restarting: hp-setup (Note: If you are using a parallel connection, you will 
have to restart your PC. If you are using network/wireless, you can ignore and continue). 

Restart or re-plug in your printer (r=restart, p=re-plug in*, i=ignore/continue, q=quit) : i


PRINTER SETUP
-------------
Please make sure your printer is connected and powered on at this time.
Do you want to setup printer in GUI mode? (u=GUI mode*, i=Interactive mode) : u

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.5)
Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.


(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed

(python:17566): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_get_direction: assertion 'GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 
Searching... (bus=net, timeout=5, ttl=4, search=(None) desc=0, method=slp)
error: No devices found on bus: net
warning: HPLIP cannot detect printers in your network. This may be due to existing firewall settings blocking the required ports.
When you are in a trusted network environment, you may open the ports for network services like mdns and slp in the firewall. For detailed steps follow the link.
How to unblock ports and enable services in the firewall | HPLIP Knowledge Base 

Done.


RE-STARTING HP_SYSTRAY
----------------------

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.5)
System Tray Status Service ver. 2.0

Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP
This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it
under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK
set_interactive(1)

This is was I received when I used the automatic feature to connect to WiFi.

C. I tried the 3 option, hooking up the notebook to the printer temporarily to achieve wireless connectivity. It worked after several attempts. I wish I could assist others and give them specific instructions but I always in a round about way get the printer to work wireless. Here's the HP link - 
HP Linux Imaging and Printing - that give use a pictorial of what you should do. If you use 3rd option as I did ( 5 page set-up) you'll be asked to run: (your printers IP address via the terminal) this command, hp-setup IP Address


----------



## tdb (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer*

Thanks Hal, figured it outed. I used the third option, hooking the computer to the printer temporarily, to achieve wireless connection. You have to run "hp setup printers IP Adress" via the terminal to get everything up and running.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Issues: Linux Drivers for HP Printer*

OK, I'll mark this as solved, good job.


----------

